# CD Jewel Case trap for Small Hive Beetle



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Found small hive beetles in the two hives in which I installed 3# packages w/queens from the South in April. Found these traps on YouTube:
Small Hive Beetle Trap: Slim CD Case http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUdho4r3qrY
I made twelve traps with slim cd cases for my son and me. Then I made a thick dough with honey and boric acid. I also put some electrical tape over the small holes on top center. I smashed two globs of the dough on each side of the case and used a short piece of tape to make sure that it never opened accidentally. Rather snipping the plastic as shown, I used my Dremel with a cutting wheel to make the entrances on the sides.


----------

